# Mittwochs Nightride 18 Uhr



## Laktatbolzen (27. September 2008)

Wer Intresse hat jeden Mittwoch um 18 uhr ist Nightride  entweder in Güdingen an der Schleuse oder in Spicheren am Panzer oder nach absprache hier im thread ,also wer bock hat ist gern gesehen. 
Vom Tempo geht es eher locker zu..... und auch sonst sind wir ganz umgänglich )

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (28. September 2008)

Mist, 
Ich habe Mittagschicht. Nächste Woche bin ich dabei. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der knoche (29. September 2008)

interessante Sache, leider bin ich aber meist nur am Wochenende im Saarland, Wenn ich mal Mittwochs da bin, melde ich mich kurzfristig.


----------



## puremalt (29. September 2008)

Hi Tilo,
diese Woche klappt's bei mir nicht, weil ich kurzfristig in den Außendienst geschickt wurde.


----------



## Ferdi21 (29. September 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier....
Diese woche evtl. kommt drauf an ob ich zeit hab aber nächste Woche bin ich dabei!
gruß ferdi


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. September 2008)

Da es morgen regnen soll, und ich auch nicht alleine fahren will sagen wir es für diese woche ab.
Dann sehen wir uns nächsten mittwoch in alter frische.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Wie schauts am Mittwoch Abend mit ner Nachtfahrt aus ?
Akkus sind voll und Zeit hätte ich auch. 
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Oktober 2008)

Jap bin auch am Start.
Treffpunkt???

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (6. Oktober 2008)

Start ist egal, kommt halt darauf an, wer mitfährt. Wenn wir alleine fahren, vielleicht am Panzer in Spichern. Ist ja ungefähr die Mitte.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Oktober 2008)

Okay wenn es net pisst, dann würde ich sagen 18 uhr panzer.

Hoffe mal das noch wer kommt ....martin wasn mit dir???


----------



## puremalt (7. Oktober 2008)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Oktober 2008)

ich war heute oben in Spicheren unterwegs....
macht kein spass nach dem regen, ich würde sagen wir treffen uns an der schleuse und fahren in richtung dingmad oder so...

Iss das okay ???

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (7. Oktober 2008)

Ist ja noch besser für mich. Also am Mittwoch um 18:00 Uhr vorm Restaurant zur Schleuse.
Bis morgen.

           Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. Oktober 2008)

Jap...okay dann morgen 18 uhr schleuse.


----------



## puremalt (8. Oktober 2008)

Ok


----------



## k.wein (8. Oktober 2008)

Sonst niemand ?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Oktober 2008)

Servus zusammen....wer ist am Mittwoch am Start???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (13. Oktober 2008)

ich. ich weiß aber nicht, wie lang meine lampe licht macht und ob sie überhaupt genug licht macht. kann also sein dass ich mich frühzeitig absetze. treffpunkt n der schleuse wäre für mich am sinnvollsten.


----------



## puremalt (14. Oktober 2008)

jepp, Schleuse. 

Lukas, keine Sorge, wir werden dir den Weg erleuchten.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. Oktober 2008)

wie geil iss das denn der Lukas hat seine Lampe )
Ei dann sach ich mal bis morgen 18 uhr schleuse Güdingen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Oktober 2008)

wetter scheint stabil, akkus sind geladen - ich fahr gleich los!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Oktober 2008)

Moin.

ich kann morgen leider nicht mitfahren hab die Fregg.....)

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag auch ab. Bei so 'nem Wetter fahr ich erst ins Gelände, wenn's WP-Punkte gibt.


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Oktober 2008)

dito. werd heute mal die winterreifen aufziehen und die rolle startklar machen.


----------



## k.wein (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte zwar am Mittwoch Zeit, aber es scheint ins Wasser zu fallen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Oktober 2008)

ich wäre am mitwoch am start....
wenn es net aus eimern regnet


----------



## puremalt (28. Oktober 2008)

ich muß aus dienstlichen Gründen für 2 Wochen aussetzen. 
Dadurch fängt für mich auch der Winterpokal erst am 7. an. Wie soll ich das nur wieder reinholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Oktober 2008)

@ martin das wird schon wenn du wieder da bist treffen wir uns halt 3 mal die woche zum biken dann klappts auch mit dem WP.

also ich bin morgen um 18 uhr in güdingen....kommen noch 2 kolegen mit also wer will iss gern gesehen....

karsten wasn mit dir??

gurß tilo


----------



## crazyeddie (29. Oktober 2008)

ich kann heut leider nit, hab um sechs fachschaftskonferenz.


----------



## spichboy (1. November 2008)

Moin, moin,

ich wollte nur kurz nachhören, ob mir vielleicht zwei aus dem Forum am Samstag den 1. November gegen 18.45 Uhr in Spicheren in Nähe des Panzers begegnet sind...

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Don-Luggi (1. November 2008)

nächste Woche bin ich sehr warscheinlich dabei.
Hoffe die Beleuchtung reicht aus,ich muss, wenn mein Vadder mitkommt die eine Lampe abgeben, aber wenn du die Lupine drauf hast burnt ja eh alles weg^^
Ich sag dir nochmal bescheid wenns klappt
gruß vom Elvox ;-)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. November 2008)

Okay Luggi ich seh das als versprechen.

Wer issen diese woche am start??


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. November 2008)

Son Mist ich muss für diese woche absagen, muss meine Lampe einschicken, und ich denke net das sie bis mittwoch wieder da ist.

Tilo


----------



## spichboy (10. November 2008)

Hi Tilo,

also eine Fenix könnte ich dir zur Verfügung stellen. Ein Kumpel fährt mit nur einer Fenix am Helm und das geht. 2 Batterien könnte ich dir zur Verfügung stellen (deckt über eine Stunde, einen zweiten oder dritten Satz bräuchtest du)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ihr sonst so rumfahrt aber die Fahrt nach Ensheim Airport und anschließend den Brunnenweg hoch bis nach St. Ingbert lässt sich mit der Beleuchtung sehr gut fahren und ab Ensheim sorgt das Gelände für gutes Ausdauertraining. Die Abfahrten machen dann Laune. Nur waren wir scheinbar für die Schilder zu schnell unterwegs, da wir nicht den kompletten Weg gefahren sind, da die Zeit gedrängt hat und wir die Beschilderung wohl übersehen haben...

Genügend Beleuchtung zum fahren hättest du, auch wenn sie der Lupine vermutlich nicht das Wasser reichen kann. Sag' bescheid, ob das für dich eine Lösung wäre.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. November 2008)

Hi Christophe,

sehr nett von Dir, aber ich muss leider ablehnen, kann sein das mein nachbar nicht mit fährt, dann leihe ich mir seine betty.

Sag aber bis morgen noch bescheid obs klappt. denke aber mal ja....

gruß tilo


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. November 2008)

Okay bin morgen dabei....

dann bis morgen

gruß tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (11. November 2008)

ich auch


----------



## mikkimann (11. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,
wie lange seit ihr im dunkeln unterwegs.
hab nur gute 1,5 h licht.


----------



## spichboy (11. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Treffpunkt ist morgen die Schleuse ca. 50 Meter von der Gaststätte, richtig?

Viele Grüße
Christophe

@ Mikkimann: ich bin zwar noch mit keinem aus dem Forum gefahren, aber Tilo sprach von 40 Kilometer aufwärts. Mit 90 Min. Licht wird das natürlich eng. Je nach Gelände besteht die Möglichkeit (Waldautobahn insb. Bergauf) im Licht der Anderen zu fahren. Bei der letzten Fahrt des Spicherer-Alstinger MTB Vereins ist ein Mitglied komplett ohne Lampe gefahren....


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. November 2008)

Treffpunkt ist vor der Gaststätte. 

@ Mikkimann 

es kommt drauf an wo du nach der tour noch hin musst....wenn wir dich am treffpunkt wieder absetzen sollen iss das kein problem dann kannst du wenn dein licht den geist aufgibt in meinem schein mitfahren.....
aber so für 2 -2,5 stunden sollte man normal schon licht haben.

gruß tilo


----------



## mikkimann (12. November 2008)

werd mich um mehr licht kümmern. wird ja schliesslich auch immer dunkler.
wenn alles klappt, bin ich nächste woche dabei.


----------



## puremalt (12. November 2008)

Goethe war wohl auch ein Nightrider, denn seine letzten Worte waren auch: "Mehr Licht!"

Ich hoffe auch, daß ich keine Probleme bekomme, denn letzte Nacht hat das Akkuladen nicht so recht geklappt, zumindest die Ladekontrollleuchte ging nicht an.

Es wird also eine spannende Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (14. November 2008)

Mein Akku hat bei der letzten Tour 20 Meter vor zu Hause automatisch wegen Niederspannung abgeschaltet. Perfektes Timing.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. November 2008)

...besser kann es doch net sein.

aber geht dein Ladegrät jetzt wieder??


----------



## puremalt (14. November 2008)

Jepp, Akku wieder voll. Und heut abend schon wieder gebraucht.


----------



## spichboy (15. November 2008)

War gestern auch unterwegs und habe viel Erfahrung gesammelt,

Harmlos fing es an:

1) Fokusierende Helmlampe bei Nebel ist nicht so toll.

Dann ging es weiter:

2) Antiplatt Technologie kann man sich sparen

3) Ein Schlauch im Gepäck reicht NICHT immer

Und am WICHTIGSTEN

4) Folge niemandem, der Instinkt als Navigationstool verwendet (Ihr habt ja keine Ahnung, was man sich hier in der Gegend alles leisten kann...)

Na ja, dank Handy, Kumpel und Lieferwagen waren wir dann schließlich mit 2 Rädern und 3 Platte reifen wieder daheim. Nach 23 Uhr. Wir hatten über eine Stunde gebraucht, um wieder an eine Straße zu gelangen, wo uns auch jemand abholen konnte.

Die Worte "Abenteuer Mountainbike" haben für mich gestern eine völlig neue Dimension bekommen...

Bis bald


----------



## k.wein (15. November 2008)

Hallo Jungs,
Am nächsten Mittwoch wäre ich wieder dabei und kann evtl. noch einen Kumpel mitbringen.
Wo trefft ihr euch ? In Spichern ist zur Zeit extremer Matsch , da war ich heute morgen.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. November 2008)

Hi Karsten,

wird ja zeit das du auch mal wieder dabei bist, treffpunkt iss an der Schleuse.

bring mit wen Du willst.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (21. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute (Freitag 21.) unterwegs und wohl der erste im Schnee! 
Der Effekt mit Helmlampe ist ziemlich genial. Leider sieht man nicht mehr so recht, wo man hinfährt...

@ puremalt: du hattest neulich etwas von Wildschweine erzählt... Mir ist heute auf den Spicherer Höhen ein 6er Pack begegnet. Huiiii, das beschleunigt den Puls. Dank quietschenden Bremsen haben sie sich zum Glück schnell vom Acker gemacht...

Bis nächsten Mittwoch
Christophe


----------



## spichboy (22. November 2008)

Hihi,

komme gerade zurück vom kleinen Ausflug auf Schnee. Einfach genial, ich bekomme mein Grinzen nicht aus dem Gesicht...
Hoffentlich liegt am nächsten Mittwoch noch was.

Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## Klinger (25. November 2008)

Hallo ihr Mittwochs-18:00-Nightrider:
Findet morgen was statt?


----------



## k.wein (25. November 2008)

Ich muss auf Nachtschicht .   
Nächste Woche fahre ich extra für euch die Schicht um und bin dabei.
Gruß.
     Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. November 2008)

Hi Klinger,

neue Gesichter und ich hab die Fregg son mist.
Wie siehts mit den anderen aus??


Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (25. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite auch gerade an einer Fregg und werde wohl im warmen bleiben.

Ich hoffe, ich bin nächste Woche wieder dabei.
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (25. November 2008)

Na, so neu ist dem Klinger sein Gesicht auch net mehr.

Bin ich also momentan der einzige Stammspieler, der einsatzfähig ist?

Hey, Winnie, machen wir eine TTT (Teilteamtour), oder machen wir mangels Masse einen auf GEV(Glatteisverweigerer)?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. November 2008)

Axel wollte diese woche mitfahren der hat früh...
hab ihm ne mail geschrieben.....mal sehn ob er sich mal hier anmeldet


----------



## Klinger (25. November 2008)

@ puremalt: wenns wettermäßig irgendwie geht: TTT, ich halte mir diesen Mi auf jeden Fall frei.
@ all: was'n Fregg???? Ich mache da immer Alohol innerlich, hilft zwar nicht aber macht Spaß!!!


----------



## Lector (25. November 2008)

Hallo Tilo, habe mich endlich mal angemeldet, wünsche Dir gute Besserung.

Gruß Axel


----------



## puremalt (26. November 2008)

Wer kommt'n jetzt heute 18.00 Uhr?


----------



## Klinger (26. November 2008)

Bin schon fast unterwegs....


----------



## Marino67 (30. November 2008)

Hallo ihr Nightrider,

Wenn am 03.12.08 gefahren wird, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (30. November 2008)

Ich kann doch erst Mittwoch in 8 Tagen. Ich habe diese Woche doch Mittagschicht.  
Viel Spaß am Mittwoch.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## Schlammspritzer (30. November 2008)

Hallo Nachtreiter (od. -Ritter??)

wenn ihr mich mitnehmt und das Wetter einigermaßen passt, wollte ich diese Woche mal bei euch mitfahren 
Evtl. bringe ich noch den einen oder anderen mit.

fahrt ihr denn diese Woche

Gruß vom WP-Phantom


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. November 2008)

Servus,

Klar kannst gern vorbei kommen, desto mehr Ritter wir sind um so besser 

ich muss am Mittwoch nach Rosenheim, wenn ich ohne Stau usw...durchkomme
bin ich um 18 uhr am Treffpunkt. Wenn ich bis 18:05 uhr spätestens bis 18:10 uhr nicht da bin könnt ihr ohne mich fahren.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
sollte es heute abend so regnen wie jetzt (und die Vorhersage behauptet das), komme ich nicht zum NR, denn bei der Fahrt zur Arbeit habe ich schon gemerkt, das es in nassen Hosen einfach zu kalt ist für 'ne grössere Tour.

Das Mandelbachtaler Weichei Nr 1


----------



## spichboy (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Puremalt,

wie nasse Hose? sag' bloß du fährst bei dem Wetter mit dem Bike zur Arbeit!  

Na ja, ich liege mit Krankenschein auf der Couch. Vermutlich wird es auch am nächsten Mittwoch eng, da ich nicht gleich wieder flach liegen möchte 

Ich hoffe, dass wir uns vor Weihnachten nochmal sehen.

Bis bald
Christophe


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Dezember 2008)

Bei dem Wetter macht´s auch mir keinen Spaß mit nasser Hose zu fahren.
Auch dürften die Wege größtenteils unfahrbar sein.

Ich vermute mal das Marino67 nicht alleine fährt !?

@ Hardliner: hoffe du hast/hattest eine gute Heimfahrt 

Uns allen wünsche ich das es uns am Sonntag an der VP nicht in den Glühwein regnet  
Mandelbachtaler Weichei Nr.2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Dezember 2008)

So nach 12 stunden im auto bin ich wieder heil zuhause angekommen )
@ Schlammspritzer gut war sie net aber hauptsache heil angekommen ;-)

Sonntag?? Kirkel??


----------



## Schlammspritzer (3. Dezember 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sonntag?? Kirkel??



Klar!! Kirkel ist doch ein Pfichttermin...darf man nicht auslassen!! 

Bist du dort auch am Start?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Dezember 2008)

Jap wollte auch starten.

Dann sach ich mal bis sonntag.


----------



## Oberaggi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr Weicheier, ich wäre gefahren, wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte 
Für Sonntag ist ja Besserung in Sicht, was die Nässe betrifft.
@Schlammspritzer: Wann fahren wir los? Kommst du zum Sponsor?


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Dezember 2008)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ihr Weicheier, ich wäre gefahren, wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte
> 
> @Schlammspritzer: Wann fahren wir los? Kommst du zum Sponsor?



Laber,laber wenn und aber..... 

wenn du am Samstag mitfährst können wir den Treff- und Zeitpunkt für Sonntag noch abmachen  (ich hab Markus schon geschrieben das ich direkt nach Kirkel fahre und wir uns dort treffen werden). 
Schlage vor das wir so gegen 8:30 losfahren dann ist noch Zeit für die Tasse Kaffee vorher


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. Dezember 2008)

So wer issen am Mittwoch alles am Start??

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Mbt-We No.1


----------



## Schlammspritzer (8. Dezember 2008)

Das Mtbl-We Nr. 2


----------



## k.wein (8. Dezember 2008)

ich bin dabei.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## Longus90 (9. Dezember 2008)

Das Mbt-We Nr.3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (16. Dezember 2008)

Moin Jungs,
wer fährt den morgen Abend mit ?
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## puremalt (16. Dezember 2008)

Meld!


----------



## spichboy (16. Dezember 2008)

Fieber und Co   halten mich in Schach.

Wir sehen uns 2009. Euch allen frohe Weihnachten und guten Rutsch.

Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin dabei.

@ Chris ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, und natürlich frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Tilo


----------



## Schlammspritzer (16. Dezember 2008)

Abmeld!!

Muss leider noch arbeiten.. 

...wünsche allen (die ich nicht noch vorher sehe) ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2009.

@Puremalt: Am Samstag ist inoffizielle Schlammspritzer-Weihnachtsfeier in der EWH!! Du kommst doch sicher!!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Dezember 2008)

So dann gebe ich mal zu das ich ein Weichei bin, und sag hier mit für heute Abend ab. 
Bei dem Wetter will ich dann doch lieber in der warmen und trockenen Wohnung bleiben.


Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (17. Dezember 2008)

Hey softliner, das ist eigentlich mein part.

OK, mein Argument ist nicht die Kälte, sondern die überfrierende Nässe. Bin froh, wenn ich unstürzlich heim komme, will heißen:

auch Weichei, aber immerhin von No.1 auf Platz 2 gerutscht 

Daheim liegen zwar die Spikes, aber bis ich die drauf habe, ist's eh zu spät.


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2008)

Schön, daß du vor mir abgesagt hast.
Ich bin auch ein bekennendes Weichei. Kalt ist ja egal, aber Kalt und nass ist wiederlich.
Ich könnte aber auch Donnerstag oder Freitag Abend, je nach Wetter.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Dezember 2008)

Karsten am Berg bin ich doch immer schneller 

ich sehe wir verstehen uns alle 
die Kälte macht mir nix Martin das müsstest du doch wissen, iss halt die Näse und wenn es glatt wird naja net so toll wie du schon sagst.
Dann komm mal gut und Sturz frei  nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es Morgen vom Wetter her geht würde ich fahren.

Können wir ja dann noch ausmachen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

hat heute Abend jemand Lust und Zeit für ne kleine Tour??

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (18. Dezember 2008)

Zusage mit Vorbehalt.

Kommt auf die Eierhärte heute nachmittag an. Ich geb rechtzeitig 'nen Zustandsbericht


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Dezember 2008)

So ich hab jetzt gleich Feierabend,
wie siehts aus Martin? 
sonst mach ich ne GA Tour bis Hambach.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Dezember 2008)

Da am Mittwoch ja Heiligabend ist, würde ich vorschlagen wir ziehen unseren nächtlichen Ausflug auf Dienstag vor!

Was haltet Ihr davon, und wer ist am Start?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (22. Dezember 2008)

Wenns halbwegs trocken ist, bin ich dabei. Bei mir bahnt sich schon wieder ne Erkältung an.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (22. Dezember 2008)

Weiß noch net


----------



## puremalt (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag ab. Kann heute nicht früh genug von der Arbeit weg.

Frohes Fest allen Tag- und Nachtfahrern


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. Dezember 2008)

Okay Martin ich wünsche Dir auch frohe Weihnachten.

Ich würde heute Abend trotzdem fahren, wäre dann um 18 uhr in Güdingen.

Gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (23. Dezember 2008)

So die Sonne scheint, ich geh jetzt ne runde fahren.

Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich sage mal ab. Ich war heute Mittag 101 km Singlespeed fahren und habe etwas dicke Beine. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. Dezember 2008)

Wer ist den diesen Mittwoch am Start??


----------



## puremalt (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab momentan Urlaub. Eigentlich würd ich da lieber in der Sonne fahren.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. Dezember 2008)

Können wir auch machen.....um wieviel uhr wäre es Dir recht..11 uhr Schleuse


----------



## k.wein (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe, ihr meint 11 Uhr mittags .
Ich habe auch Urlaub und wäre dabei.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (30. Dezember 2008)

11 Uhr im Urlaub? Da ist ja noch fast dunkel.

Na gut, dann raff ich mich mal so früh auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. Dezember 2008)

11 Uhr ist doch eine humane Zeit.)
Dann bis morgen um elf ihr Beiden.


----------



## k.wein (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,
ich denke ich sage für heute ab. Bei Regen habe ich absolut keine Lust.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## spichboy (31. Dezember 2008)

Keine Ahnung wie es anderswo aussieht. Aber hier in Alstingen ist Glatteis. Auf der Strasse zu gehen ist eine Herausforderung.

Guten Rutsch und wie bereits erwähnt sehen wir uns 2009.

@ Tilo: Die Info von mir über Openstreetmap war falsch. Ist alles vorhanden, auch meine Wege. Ich lerne mein Gerät erst kennen 

Gruezi
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (31. Dezember 2008)

Also war auch grad vor der Tür, das wird wohl nix alles ein einziger Spiegel.

Ich wünsch Euch Allen auch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2009

@ Chris: kein Problem hat das mit dem Kartenmaterial funktioniert?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich mach mich gleich an die Arbeit. Gestern hatten mich mein Sohn samt seiner Mutter fest im Griff 

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (6. Januar 2009)

Kommt morgen abend irgendjemand mit? Gruss, Tilo


----------



## k.wein (7. Januar 2009)

Ich muss leider wieder arbeiten und bin erst in 14 Tagen wieder dabei.
Gruß.
           Karsten


----------



## puremalt (7. Januar 2009)

Nein, ist mir für eine längere Tour zu kalt. 
Habe heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gemerkt, daß (m)eine Hose nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Januar 2009)

So dann mal die obligatorische Frage??

Wer kommt morgen alles??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Mittagschicht. Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## puremalt (14. Januar 2009)

Aktuell sag ich mal ja, es sei denn, heute abend eisregnet's


----------



## k.wein (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe wieder mal Frühschicht und könnte fahren ( wenns halbwegs trocken ist )
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. Januar 2009)

Hi Langer 

ich bin auch am Start bis Mogen. 
Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (21. Januar 2009)

Ich heute nicht. Muß länger arbeiten.

Viel Spaß, Jungs, haut rein !


----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. Januar 2009)

Schade dann das nächste mal Martin frohes Schaffen.

Karsten dann könnten wir uns ja um 18 uhr in Spicheren am Panzer treffen, denn ich kann heute auch nicht früher von der Arbeit weg,  und 18 uhr Panzer würde ich gerade  so schaffen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (21. Januar 2009)

Okay,
ich bin um 18:00 Uhr am Panzer.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Januar 2009)

Kommt heute jemand?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (28. Januar 2009)

Ich könnt


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Januar 2009)

ei gud dann bis heute abend.

gruß


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. Februar 2009)

Geht Morgen klar?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (3. Februar 2009)

Jepp


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn Jemand Lust und Zeit hat, dann wie immer 18 Uhr Schleuse.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (11. Februar 2009)

80% ja


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. Februar 2009)

Kommt Heute jemand?

Ich wäre wie immer um 18 uhr an der Schleuse


----------



## puremalt (25. Februar 2009)

Schon wieder ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (2. März 2009)

Ich könnte mal wieder am Mittwoch.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (2. März 2009)

Ich müßte mein Stadtrad noch halbwegs geländetauglich machen. (Mein Bike ist momentan entfedert und hängt schlapp im Keller). Kann jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob ich das bis Mittwoch schaff.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. März 2009)

brauchst du einen dämpfer? 165mm einbaulänge mit 22,2mm buchsen hätte ich noch einen in der ersatzteilkiste.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (2. März 2009)

Wie haste denn das geschafft Martin?

Also wenn bei mir nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich am Mittwoch am Start.


----------



## k.wein (2. März 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich müßte mein Stadtrad noch halbwegs geländetauglich machen. (Mein Bike ist momentan entfedert und hängt schlapp im Keller). Kann jetzt noch nicht sagen, ob ich das bis Mittwoch schaff.




Einen 190 er DT Swiss hätte ich auch noch leihweise mit diversen Buchsen.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## puremalt (2. März 2009)

Ich bin gerührt. Danke für das Mitgefühl und die Hilfsangebote. 

Nein, es ist nichts kaputt, Dämpfer und Gabel müssen nur nach 5 Jahren mal zur Wartung. Vor allem die Buchsen sind ausgeschlagen. Und Manitou kann man nicht zum nächsten Schuster bringen, sondern das muss an Centurion geschickt werden.
Bei der Gelegenheit gibt's dann auch 'nen komplett neuen Antrieb (SLX), neue Pedale (540) und neue Laufräder (Rigida Taurus). Also alles nix für Leichtbauer.

Da muss die nächsten Wochen also stattdessen mein altes Hardtail mit No-Name-Rahmen, der guten alten Judy-C-Gabel, meiner ersten Selbstbaulampe und Festschutzblechen ran. Die Marathon-Reifen ersetz ich allerdings durch Nobby-Nic.
Immerhin bin ich mit dem Ding 2003 schon mal über die Alpen (allerdings noch mit Mongoose Rahmen und ohne Schutzbleche)


----------



## puremalt (4. März 2009)

Ich sag für heute ab. Ist mir zu schmuddelig.


----------



## k.wein (4. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
Bei dem Sch... Wetter sag ich mal ab.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. März 2009)

Zum Glück war ich heute früher zu Hause und konnte noch eine kleine Runde drehen bevor mich der Regen erwischt hat.

Wir sehen uns ja am Samstag bei Lukas.


Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (4. März 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Zum Glück war ich heute früher zu Hause und konnte noch eine kleine Runde drehen bevor mich der Regen erwischt hat.
> 
> Wir sehen uns ja am Samstag bei Lukas.
> 
> ...


----------



## puremalt (11. März 2009)

Wer kommt heut? Ich könnt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. März 2009)

Ich kann heute nicht, war beim Zahnarzt und wurde um einen Weisheitszahn erleichtert.

Bei dem Wetter würde ich auch lieber Biken gehn.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## spichboy (11. März 2009)

Hallo Martin,

ich fahre mit meinem Kumpel immer etwas später los, weshalb wir uns in der letzten Zeit nicht gesehen haben. Wenn du mit uns fahren möchtest, kannst Du mich gerne anrufen. Meine Nummer schicke ich dir per PM.

@ Tilo. Ich wünsche eine rasche Heilung.  Wenn du möchtest können wir gerne in den Osterferien düsen gehen. Ich würde gerne wieder 3. Mal die Woche raus...

Bis bald
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (11. März 2009)

Hi Chris,
merci, aber 19.00 Uhr ist mir heute zu spät.

@ Tilo: geht jetzt die Weisheit auf dem Zahnfleisch?

Bis zum nächsten Mal, Jungs


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. März 2009)

@ Martin ich hoffe nicht das ich bis Samstag auf dem Zahnfleisch gehen muss, denn da sollen es 15 grad werden und ich wollt zu Lukas.

gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. März 2009)

So wie sieht es mit Morgen aus? Wer kommt  mit?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (17. März 2009)

Mittagsschicht. 
Nächste Woche wieder.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (17. März 2009)

Jepp


----------



## puremalt (18. März 2009)

Wie wär's wenn wir heute ein Stunde früher starten?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. März 2009)

Hi Martin,

ob ich 17 uhr schaffe weiss ich nicht, aber 17:15 müsste gerade so gehen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (18. März 2009)

Falls noch jemand mitfahren will: 
Treff heute 17.30 Uhr, Gasthaus "Schleuse" Güdingen, under the bridge.


----------



## spichboy (23. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich wieder zum trainieren gekommen bin (und einen besseren Untersatz habe) wollte ich fragen, ob jemand Lust hätte in den Osterferien den Ensheimer Marathon mit mir zu fahren.

Meine längste Strecke bis dato sind 60km aber bei mäßigem Tempo hoffe ich, dass ich die 100km auch packe. Zur Not müsste ich, wenn die Tour im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren wird ab Ensheim eine Sollbruchstelle einbauen. Dann wären es aber immer noch ca. 70 km.

Ich hatte geplant relativ früh morgens loszufahren, bin aber für Alternativvorschläge offen. Hätte jemand Zeit und Lust?

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## k.wein (23. März 2009)

Ich wäre dabei, was hast du genau für eine Runde vor ?
Am Mittwoch bin ich um 18:00 an der Schleuse, wenn es nicht gerade regnet.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (24. März 2009)

Hi Chris,
gute Idee, den wollte ich sowieso irgendwann fahren.
Willst du das in den Osterferien werktags fahren? Mit wär an einem Feiertag lieber.
Bereits verplant: Am 05.04. ist die CTF Warndt und am 19.04. die CTF Sanddorf.

@K.Wein
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25938.html

@all
Mittwoch fahre ich übrigens wohl nicht mit. Nach der Erfahrung letzte Woche bin ich erst wieder mit geländetauglichem Material dabei.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. März 2009)

Hmm sieht doch echt klasse aus die Strecke....da wäre ich auch dabei.

Kommt drauf an wann das sein soll denn über das Osterwochenende bin ich nicht im Lande.
Bei Mir würde es nur nach Ostern gehen.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (24. März 2009)

Ich wäre morgen dann um 18 uhr an der schleuse.

Wer noch?


----------



## spichboy (24. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Tilo: morgen kann ich leider nicht, würde mir aber Spaß machen, mal wieder mit euch zu düsen. Hatte in den letzten Wochen 2 - 3 mal versucht dich auf dem Festnetz zu erreichen zwecks last minute Ausritt.

@ Martin: Feiertag? Hmm, Tilo hätte wohl erst nach Ostern Zeit. Es wäre schön, wenn alle Interessierten zusammen fahren könnten.

@ all: Wie würde es denn an einem Samstag aussehen z.B. am 18. April?

Ich hoffe der Regen lässt nach, denn ich bin heute Abend einen Teil der Strecke gefahren und auf frz. Seite war es teilweise recht matschig.

Ich hoffe wir schaffen es, einen gemeinsamen Termin zu finden.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (25. März 2009)

spichboy schrieb:


> @ Martin: Feiertag? Hmm, Tilo hätte wohl erst nach Ostern Zeit. Es wäre schön, wenn alle Interessierten zusammen fahren könnten.


Mit Feiertag meine ich "kein Arbeitstag", denn da feier ich grundsätzlich. Und die CTFs sind bei mir auch kein Muß, d.h. es ginge auch an diesen Tagen. Zur Not würde ich mir sogar einen Tag Urlaub holen, aber das ist wohl keine Option bei der wir mehrere Leute zusammenkriegen.


spichboy schrieb:


> @ all: Wie würde es denn an einem Samstag aussehen z.B. am 18. April?


Ginge bei mir.


spichboy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Regen lässt nach, denn ich bin heute Abend einen Teil der Strecke gefahren und auf frz. Seite war es teilweise recht matschig.


Ich hoffe auch, daß es nicht bis Ostern durchregnet.  Bin heute schon in voller Tauchausrüstung zur Arbeit gefahren, das möchte ich mir nicht im Gelände antun.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. März 2009)

So bei dem guten Wetter heute bleib ich daheim, und mach mal eine Inspektion am Bike 

Gruß Tilo


----------



## k.wein (25. März 2009)

Mir ists auch zu nass, ich denke ich werde mal laufen gehen.
Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (31. März 2009)

Morgen soll ja super wetter sein.
Da könnten wir uns ja schon um 17 uhr treffen.

Wie siehts aus?

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (1. April 2009)

Hi,
leider nein, heute abend kann ich endlich meine Gabel und Dämpfer aus der Werkstatt holen. Dann ist das Rad hoffentlich für Samstag fit. Ich komme nämlich auch zur Saarschleifen-Vorfahrt.
Tilo, kann ich dich mitnehmen? 
Und dann hätte ich noch einen weiteren Platz zu vergeben.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. April 2009)

Schade,

aber am Samstag bin ich dabei.
Soll ich zu Dir kommen oder wie machen wir es?

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (1. April 2009)

Ich hol dich ab. Samstag 11.30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. April 2009)

Alles klar.....dann wünsch ich Dir noch ne schöne restliche Woche.
Bis Samstag.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. April 2009)

Morgen,

treffen wir uns dann Heute um 17 uhr an der Schleuse in Burbach?
Das wir mal Altenkessel und Umgebung unsicher machen?

Gruß


----------



## puremalt (8. April 2009)

So sei es !


----------



## c1deli (9. April 2009)

So war es !

..und immerhin kam auf diese weise der alte c1deli wieder auf die kiste! schoen wars!


----------



## spichboy (13. April 2009)

Es war zwar nicht wirklich geplant aber am Ostersonntag wollte ich etwas länger weg. Vor der Haustür habe ich den Ensheimer Marathon am GPS aufgerufen und bin mal losgefahren, ohne zu wissen, wie weit ich wirklich fahren würde. Letzten Endes bin ich dann den ganzen Weg gefahren. Es sind fast 2000 Höhenmeter! Die Strecke lässt sich gut fahren, teilweise zu gut fürs MTB. Habe 8 Stunden und 8 Minuten gebraucht und werde die Strecke wohl diese Woche nicht mehr fahren. Vielleicht finden wir sonst eine Strecke, die wir mal gemeinsam fahren könnten.

Bis bald
Christophe


----------



## puremalt (14. April 2009)

Respekt.
100 km sind ganz ordentlich für eine Guggemermol-Ausfahrt.

Ich habe heute den Schwarzenberg OSMt. Da waren aber nicht mehr als 35 km zu holen.

Mittwoch bin ich nicht dabei. Habe Urlaub und den ganzen Tag verplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spichboy (14. April 2009)

Hi Puremalt,

ich bin ja auch richtig stolz, auch wenn ich ab km 75 etwas gekämpft habe. 100 km mit dem MTB waren mein sportliches Ziel für 2009. Vielleicht müsste ich jetzt mal schauen, ob man an der Zeit noch was machen kann. Der Schnitt von 13 km/h ist ja nicht sooo gut.

Bis demnächst 
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (14. April 2009)

Dann muss ich morgen wohl alleine los.

Wenn jemand mit will ich wäre um 16:30 in Burbach an der Schleuse.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. April 2009)

17 uhr Burbach??


----------



## michael.sc (22. April 2009)

Hallo,
wo gehts den heute hin? Richtung VdH und U? Es kann sein, dass wir heute Abend 
auch dort unterwegs sind. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Viel Spaß
Michael


----------



## puremalt (22. April 2009)

Jepp


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. April 2009)

Ich wollte mal eine schöne Strecke bis Scheidt erkunden.
Wäre das Okay für Dich Martin.

@ Michael.sc wir könnten uns ja um 17 uhr in Burbach an der Schleuse treffen!

Gruß


----------



## michael.sc (22. April 2009)

@[email protected]
...18:00 Uhr wird heute Abend bei mir schon ziemlich knapp. 
Sorry. Ich weiß auch nicht wer heute Abend zu unserem
Treffpunkt kommt. Ob wir tatsächlich Richtung "wilder Wald"
fahren entscheiden wir immer erst am Treffpunkt.

Tipp für ne Route nach Scheidt:
Burbach, VdH, Urwald, an der Halde Jägersfreude vorbei, 
Kaltnaggisch, Dudweiler (Metro), Hirschbach, Sulzbach,
Dudweiler (Brennender Berg), Scheidt

oder ab Jägersfreude direkt rüber in den "Uniwald"


Gruß
Michael


----------



## puremalt (22. April 2009)

Ist OK, da spar ich mir einen Großteil des Heimwegs

Variante: nach VdH, Pädsche nach Heinrichshaus, durch den Urwald ins Netzbachtal und dann via Halde Camphausen zum brennenden Berg.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (22. April 2009)

Hört sich doch gut an.

Dann bis gleich.

@ Michael vieleicht sieht man sich ja unterwegs, und danke für den Vorschlag aber ich kenn mich dort noch nicht so gut aus. Fahre normal immer in Spicheren bzw Bischmisheim und in der St.Ingberter Gegend.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. April 2009)

Moin,

ich muss für heute absagen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (29. April 2009)

Ich ebenso. Hab heut was anderes vor. Alkoholisches Training für den 1. Mai.


----------



## k.wein (4. Mai 2009)

Ich habe am Mittwoch von meiner besseren Hälfte frei bekommen.
Ich wäre also mal wieder dabei.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## spichboy (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo Carsten,

ich richte mich immer nach Manu, der am Mittwoch fahren kann und möchte. Wir verlassen Alstingen erst um 19.00 Uhr. D.h. für euch zu spät. Vielleicht klappt es nächste Woche.

Viele Grüße
Christophe


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann am Mittwoch auch.
Müssten wir nur noch den Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## puremalt (5. Mai 2009)

Ich nicht. Mein Enkel hat Geburtstag, da darf Stiefopa nicht fehlen.


----------



## Lector (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Tilo, ich kann am Mittwoch nicht, habe noch einen Termin.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Mai 2009)

Hmm....Wenn die Burbacher Fraktion ja net am Start iss.
Könnte man ja nen Kompromiss schließen und sich um 19 Uhr in Spicheren am Panzer treffen?

Gruß


----------



## k.wein (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Tilo, was meinst du zu 18:45,dann könnten wir um 19 :00 Uhr noch Christophe in Alsting abholen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Mai 2009)

Alles klar können wir machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (5. Mai 2009)

Na, Christophe , wie schauts aus ? Fahrt ihr mit, sollen wir euch abholen ?

- Tilo : kommen wir ins Dunkle, soll ich eine Lampe mitnehmen ?
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (5. Mai 2009)

Also ich nehm die lampe mal mit...man weiss ja nie


----------



## k.wein (5. Mai 2009)

Ich ahne es schon. Ne Mördertour.


----------



## puremalt (13. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich bin heute nicht dabei. Mein Umwerfer schaltet nicht und ich kam noch nicht dazu, ihn zu reparieren.

Wir sehn uns in Spicheren


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Mai 2009)

Da ich heute früher frei hab, mach ich mich dann allein auf die Wälder unsicher zu machen.

Die CTF fällt bei mir leider aus, weil im Urlaub ) Wir sehen uns dann am 03.06 wieder.

Gruß Tilo


----------



## puremalt (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Tilo, viel Spass im Urlaub.

Nächste Woche Mittwoch fällt bei mir auch aus, weil Bike+Help-Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (27. Mai 2009)

So bin wieder Zuhause.
Hat Heute Jemand Lust mitzufahren?

Gruß


----------



## Heggebangadd (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
habe nach langem Warten endlich die Helmhalterung für meine Lampe erhalten und mein Rad und ich sind nach einem heftigen Sturz vor 2 Wochen wieder halbwegs fit.
Werde am Mittwoch, 10.06. gegen 22 Uhr in St. Arnual zu einer eher gemächlichen Runde entweder über Spicheren/Stiring/Forbach/Pte. Rosselle/Krughütte/Gersweiler/Schanzenberg oder Felsenweg/Tiefental/Schönbach/Simbach/Grossbliederstroff/Alsting/Spicheren
aufbrechen (überwiegend Trails, ca 2 1/2 Stunden). Falls jemand mitfahren will, einfach Bescheid sagen. Bin zeitlich durchaus flexibel. Also falls jemand  z.B. erst um 22 Uhr "vunn da Middachsschischt" kommt und um 22:30/23:00 mitfahren würde oder so, kein Thema. Möchte aber auf keinen Fall vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit losfahern. Treffpunkte auf der Strecke werden sich finden. Fahre bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## puremalt (9. Juni 2009)

Mittwoch bin ich verplant.


----------



## PirateSB (17. Oktober 2009)

hallo. ....ich grab das mal aus.... gibt es den sb-nightride eigentlich noch?


----------



## k.wein (17. Oktober 2009)

Super ,daß den mal jemand ausgegraben hat. Und ich kann sogar am Mittwoch. 
Also wie letztes Jahr, 18:00 an der Güdinger Schleuse ?
Ich wäre dabei.
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## puremalt (18. Oktober 2009)

da ein gewisser Herr Hardliner sehr ...beschäftigt ist und wir beide die Stammmannschaft des Niteride-Freds waren, habe ich den Fred alleine nicht weitergeführt, sondern mich mittwochs den Köllertalern angeschlossen.

Da möchte ich auch weiterhin gelegentlich hin, denn im Westen gibt es immer wieder was Neues.

Aber gerne nehme ich den Güdinger Treff als Ost-Niteride wieder auf, dann hab ich's auch nicht so weit hemm.

Nächsten Mittwoch 18 Uhr unter der Güdinger Brücke ist OK.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Oktober 2009)

In letzter Zeit hatte ich nicht wirklich Zeit zum Biken aber den Mittwochs Nightride nehm ich gern wieder mit. Dann sehn Wir uns am Mittwoch um 18 uhr an der Schleuse.
Bis dann.


----------



## Lector (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tilo, wäre gerne mitgefahren, habe aber Mittagsschicht.

Gruß an alle

 Axel


----------



## k.wein (18. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit hatte ich nicht wirklich Zeit zum Biken aber den Mittwochs Nightride nehm ich gern wieder mit. Dann sehn Wir uns am Mittwoch um 18 uhr an der Schleuse.
> Bis dann.



Freut mich.
Dann kommt man wenigstens mal mit.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## puremalt (21. Oktober 2009)

Sorry Leute, aber ich muss für heute absagen. Bin meinen Dachboden am dämmen und zeitlich in Verzug. Aber ich will unbedingt diese Woche noch fertig werden, damit das Zeug von der Strasse wegkommt.

Wünsche euch viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (21. Oktober 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, aber ich muss für heute absagen. Bin meinen Dachboden am dämmen und zeitlich in Verzug. Aber ich will unbedingt diese Woche noch fertig werden, damit das Zeug von der Strasse wegkommt.
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spass.



hey puremalt, das ist schade... na ja - bin auf jeden fall zu 95% dabei, das wetter schaut ja ganz gut aus  wenn ich allerdings um 5 nach sechs immer noch nicht da bin, dann hab ichs zeitlich nicht mehr ganz geschafft. also hoffentlich bis später an der schleuse


----------



## Laktatbolzen (28. Oktober 2009)

Wer kommt denn heute.
Ich wäre mit nem Arbeitskolegen um 18 uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## puremalt (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich schon wieder nicht. Bin immer noch am dämmen. Futschelkram.


----------



## spichboy (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs, ich hoffe es geht euch allen gut.

Leider bin ich in der Saison jeden Mittwoch Vollzeit Papa bis 19.00 Uhr. Ich fahre aber gerne Freitags. Wenn einer von euch Lust hat: ihr wisst ja, wie ich zu erreichen bin.

Viele Grüße
Christophe, der am nächsten Freitag in Paris ist und daher nicht fahren wird.


----------



## PirateSB (28. Oktober 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn heute.
> Ich wäre mit nem Arbeitskolegen um 18 uhr am Treffpunkt.




Bin dabei.


----------



## PirateSB (10. November 2009)

hi leute - morgen wieder an der schleuse? also, wenn's nicht regnet, wär ich dabei


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. November 2009)

wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## k.wein (10. November 2009)

Wenns nicht in Strömen regnet, bin ich auch wieder dabei. Evtl. einen Zacken langsamer, dafür etwas länger wäre gut.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## puremalt (11. November 2009)

Sorry, hab leider keine Zeit heute. Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (11. November 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Sorry, hab leider keine Zeit heute. Viel Spaß



schade, .... ich fahr mal demnächst los, wettermäßig wirds heute wohl trocken bleiben


----------



## PirateSB (12. November 2009)

schöne tour gestern - tja, hab euch dann eingangs von sb wohl verloren, dachte wir fahren über die strasse weiter


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2009)

Kommt heut wer? Ich könnt.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. November 2009)

sory muss heute passen.


----------



## puremalt (18. November 2009)

OK, dann sag ich auch für heute ab und schau mal, was bei den Köllers geht.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. November 2009)

iss heute jemand am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (25. November 2009)

Ich täte kommen wollen. Aber ich mach's von der gemeldeten Regenfront abhängig, entscheide also kurzfristig.


----------



## k.wein (25. November 2009)

Ich habe leider Mittagschicht.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## Forstmann (25. November 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wer Intresse hat jeden Mittwoch um 18 uhr ist Nightride  entweder in Güdingen an der Schleuse oder in Spicheren am Panzer oder nach absprache hier im thread ,also wer bock hat ist gern gesehen.
> Vom Tempo geht es eher locker zu..... und auch sonst sind wir ganz umgänglich )
> 
> Gruß Tilo


 
Hallo Tilo,
na, ob es da immer so locker zu geht???? Wie sieht es aus bei Dir??? Stehst Du nicht mehr im Saft???
Habe mir mittlerweile die DX aus China bestellt, eine Kopflampe habe ich bereits, zwei sind noch unterewegs, sobald ich die zweite habe werde ich bei Euch mal mitfahren, wenn es okay ist....und ihr mich mit meiner Funzel mitnimmt oder ist es wieder so dass ich meinen Lampenschein wegen euren Hightechlampen mal wieder nicht sehen werde....lach

Sag mal Bescheid ob das okay wäre ...

Chris


----------



## puremalt (25. November 2009)

Hi Forstmann,
ich fahr auch nur mit einer einzigen Helmlampe (Hellena von Out-LED), als Notfallreserve hab ich zur Zeit nur eine LED-Taschenlampe.

Will sagen, du kannst auch ohne Zweitlampe mitfahren. Ausserdem werden bei uns Funzeln nicht diskriminiert.

Martin


----------



## Forstmann (25. November 2009)

Hi, war auch mehr Spaß....mit den "Funzeln". Mit Tilo bin ich einmal einen Nightride gefahren und da haben wir über meine Lampen eben gelacht weil ich sie in Tilo Licht nicht brauchte...
Wir kennen uns vielleicht auch, ich fahre bei den Weizenbiker mit und haben uns bestimmt beim Ensheim Marathon gesehen, nehme es mal an.
Ich bin spät abends mit Günther von den SChlammspritzer nach Eschringen gefahren...
Ich schau am kommenden Mittwoch hier nochmal im Forum vorbei und schau ob ihr fahren tut...


----------



## crazyeddie (25. November 2009)

ich bin eventuell auch am start.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. November 2009)

ich muss passen mir iss was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (25. November 2009)

forstmann...kein thema bist herzlich willkommen.
und wegen im saft stehn...naja das biken kam in letzter zeit etwas kurz


----------



## puremalt (2. Dezember 2009)

Scheiß Sonne. Suche finstere Gesellen für einen Beutezug durch die Nacht biss zum Morgengrauen.


----------



## michael.sc (2. Dezember 2009)

...heute abend lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall zum Jungenwald zu kommen! 

Option: Mit der Saarbahn zurück ins Morgengrauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab schon gehört, dass ihr fleißig die Möglichkeiten zur Wegelagerei ausbaut. Sollte ich mir wirklich mal anschauen.

Änderung der Ausschreibung:
Suche furchtlose Gesellen, die sich mit mir in den düsteren Jungenwald, Hort der Köllertaler Werbiker, trauen.

Ich starte 18:15 an der Burbacher Schleuse.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Dezember 2009)

ich würd mitkommen, komme dann an die schleuse.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Dezember 2009)

muss leider doch absagen, wird zu knapp.


----------



## puremalt (15. Dezember 2009)

Auffi Buam. Zu kalt ist keine Ausrede, sonst verlier ich auch noch bei den Köllervalleys meinen Ruf, ob gut oder nicht.

*Mi 18.00 Güdinger Schleuse. Anmeldung erwünscht.*

Richtung: Nord-Osten. Der Kälte entgegen. Ensheimer Gelösch, Blaue Pur, Schwarzenberg. Möglichst hoch hinaus. (Keiner nennt mich verfroren, bevor man mich aus einem Eisblock kratzt)
Apropos Eisblock: habt ihr den Film schon gesehen? http://seymaerdem.blog.de/2009/12/04/titanic-7511596/

Alternative: Richtung Antarktis. Spichern/Alsting. Nicht nur nah an Frankreich, sondern rein.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Dezember 2009)

hört sich gut an...aber ich muss passen lieg seit freitag flach un es wir net besser.
aber im neuen jahr wird alles anders da werd ich mal den staub vom bike entfernen unn dann gehts wieder los.

also bis dann wünsch euch schöne feiertage


----------



## puremalt (15. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung.

Übertreib's nicht mit dem putzen. Andererseits, ohne Staub haftet der Batsch besser.


----------



## c1deli (17. Dezember 2009)

[email protected] schrieb:


> hört sich gut an...aber ich muss passen lieg seit freitag flach un es wir net besser.
> aber im neuen jahr wird alles anders da werd ich mal den staub vom bike entfernen unn dann gehts wieder los.
> 
> also bis dann wünsch euch schöne feiertage



jo, herr hartliner
dann machs mal genau so! und wir freun uns derweil, den herrn aus F naechst jahr wieder oefters livehaftig zu erleben 
gudd bessrung und scheene feiadaache!

de deli aus AK


----------



## puremalt (11. Januar 2010)

An alle Schleusenbiker und die es mal werden wollen.
Was geht am Mittwoch?

Karsten kann, ich kann. 
Tilo? Pirate? Skeletor? Crazieeddie? Forstmann? Somebody else?

Falls 18:00 zu früh, können wir uns auch auf später einigen.


----------



## Forstmann (11. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> An alle Schleusenbiker und die es mal werden wollen.
> Was geht am Mittwoch?
> 
> Karsten kann, ich kann.
> ...


 
Bei mir geht es diese Woche leider nicht. Fahre am Mittwoch in Skiurlaub danach ziehe ich um, dann komm schon bald Fasching ....aber ich werde es schon irgendwann schaffen, vermutlich ist es dann wieder hell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateSB (11. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> An alle Schleusenbiker und die es mal werden wollen.
> Was geht am Mittwoch?
> 
> Karsten kann, ich kann.
> ...



kann ich erst am mittwoch mittag zusagen, aber ich meld dann wieder


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Januar 2010)

ich muss auch gugen.....war krank und wollt net zu früh mit sport anfangen....kann mittwoch zusagen.

gruß


----------



## k.wein (11. Januar 2010)

Ich würde Mittwoch lieber bei den Köllertalern mitfahren, daß gibt mehr Punkte.
Gruß.
          Karsten


----------



## zeitweiser (11. Januar 2010)

@k.Einfach rüberkommen und durchhalten.
Diesen Mittwoch machen wir mal wieder piano


----------



## puremalt (11. Januar 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Ich würde Mittwoch lieber bei den Köllertalern mitfahren, daß gibt mehr Punkte.



Pff, so lang wie die hab.., äh, kann ich auch. 

Bei denen ist der Grund solange zu fahren, weil sie sich erst heimtrauen, wenn ein bestimmtes Küchengerät entschärft ist, was im Regelfall erst so ab 0 Uhr der Fall ist.
Ich muss mal den WP-Admin fragen, ob man durch solch externen Druck erworbene Punkte überhaupt gelten lassen kann. 

Aber wir können ja mal kucken, wo's die so hintreibt. Vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammentun oder treffen.



zeitweiser schrieb:


> @k.Einfach rüberkommen und durchhalten.
> Diesen Mittwoch machen wir mal wieder piano


Vorsicht Männer, so haben die bei mir auch angefangen. Säusel, säusel, piano,dusma,GA1,gemächlich. Und plötzlich steh ich um 23.00 Uhr in Saarlouis und hab noch 30 km bis heim.


----------



## k.wein (11. Januar 2010)

Martin, das hört sich gut an.
Das halte ich schon durch. Ansonsten ziehst du mich nach Hause.
Wo treffen wir uns am Mittwoch ?
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (11. Januar 2010)

Ihr kommt nach Pü und wir wählen den Osten als Fahrtrichtung.
Dann kommt Ihr auf jeden Fall vor 12 heim und zur not fährt dort hinten auch noch die SB.


----------



## puremalt (11. Januar 2010)

Wer könnte dem Herrn des Lichts widersprechen  
Auf zur Therapiestunde.
Ich starte an der Burbacher Schleuse um 18:15

Aber die Blöße die Bahn zu benutzen werde ich mir (öffentlich) nicht mehr geben. Wie sagte mein Therapeut letztens: verschenkte Punkte.


----------



## k.wein (12. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei, um 18:15 an der Schleuse.
Aber Saarbahn geht gar nicht.


----------



## zeitweiser (12. Januar 2010)

k.wein schrieb:


> Bin dabei, um 18:15 an der Schleuse.
> Aber Saarbahn geht gar nicht.


Liegt aber ideal.
nächster Halt Heinrichhaus


----------



## PirateSB (12. Januar 2010)

PirateSB schrieb:


> kann ich erst am mittwoch mittag zusagen, aber ich meld dann wieder



muss passen, meine nebenhöhlen sind noch nicht wieder frei - das ist mir zu heiß

ich wünsch euch ne schöne tour.


----------



## puremalt (13. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zur Sicherheit, falls jemand sich kurzfristig entschließt:

*Burbacher/Gersweiler Schleuse 18:15* (es wird nicht gewartet, weil sonst zu knapp)

Von dort geht's zum Püttlinger Jungenwald (Sportplatz) zu den KVs


----------



## Laktatbolzen (13. Januar 2010)

ich passe auch...viel spass im schnee....


----------



## PirateSB (17. März 2010)

fahrt ihr heute?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (17. März 2010)

zu spät gesehen....bin um 17:30 uhr zuhause los...aber wäre nichts für dich gewesen...ich muss erst mal wieder fit werden 

Gruß Tilo


----------

